# For $2.50, I'll deal with the shedding grit...at $3.50, definitely not.



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

As much as I like most of the HF offerings, the Sand paper and sanding blocks aren't included. 
I've gotten better at the Dollar store.

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

Harbor Freight abrasives; like sanding with burned toast.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

*+1 Stephenw* Harbor Freight abrasives; like sanding with burned toast

LMAO


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I bought these *once* and I have at some points in my life bought crap before but I don't think there is a word to describe how much worse than crap these sanding blocks are. You might as well wrap a five dollar bill around a block of wood and sand with that…...........................


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm glad you made this purchase and reviewed it as I got a lot of good laughs from the comments. Well worth the $7.50 as long as it isn't my money.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Glad I can help everyone with a good laugh. Maybe I should say $7.50 was well spent for the laughs in writing my review and reading the comments.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Would you patronize a grocery store with such hit-or-miss quality?


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

poopiekat, I actually do shop at grocery stores with hit-or-miss quality. For example, the Asian supermarkets in my area have substantially lower prices than say Safeway, and I have been very successful in categorizing their products into good buys, use immediately, or pass. This conversation however, is likely something that would go to an off-topic forum post if desired.

This actually raises an interesting point, as I am one who is willing to small amounts of money to experience for myself what others talk about, hence my decision to buying the "burnt toast" sponges. Now I know.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

My analogy was submitted here only for its value in what happens when you knowingly buy oats that have already been through the horse.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

poopiekat, for the majority, i totally agree with you. call me weird, but maybe i just like the gamble of trying to find HF gems, and i certainly would consider myself the minority when the odds are usually against me. i do have my limits thou, as i certainly wouldn't have spent over $10 on this experiment to experience for myself whether or not it could provide me with a "good enough" impression.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Read the package, they are made from recycled toilet paper! ROFL


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I got some of these recently as well. Work fine for drywall…obviously not so great for wood.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not sure a sanding sponge is the best tool for a cutting board. That said, I have bought abrasives at HF once and I'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I've had luck with their OSS sanding drums (on the Ridgid OSS). I never tried the sanding sponges though. After reading this review I won't.


----------



## rasp (Mar 20, 2012)

don't really think these are made for finish sanding of wood anyways. maybe drywall or auto body?


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

rasp - good point, even for those applications i'd be worried by the grit shedding. i did find a good use for the coarse grit. a quick wet sanding cleans up a putty knife caked with dried glue


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I thought I'd add a very late update to how I have found a purpose for these sanding pads…

- All grits have come in very handy for wet-sanding to remove caked stuff from my putty knives
- The medium grit have found a wonderful new life sanding down joint compound and spackle in a few home repair projects


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Harbor Freight abrasives; like sanding with burned toast.

This should be a t-shirt.


----------

